# Gheenoe Classic Rebuild



## Gheenoe_SW_Florida (Jan 31, 2011)

Alright, so I bought my gheenoe classic in august and yes it is finally almost done. School and work are very hard to avoid. I am posting up some before till now pics. The boat is almost ready for gel coat. Tell me what ya think!

This is when I first bought the boat and trailor w/ a 15hp yamaha.










Gutted out.










Front Bulkhead.










Front and Back Decks..










Just need the back hatch, rodholders on side, nose piece (already made), wiring, and white gel coat w/ grey webbing.. thinking about white for the outside.


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

looking good, are you going to do a false floor?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I like it. Great hull and colors to start with. Should be a sweet set up when your done.


----------



## Gheenoe_SW_Florida (Jan 31, 2011)

> looking good,  are you going to do a false floor?


No as far as the floor we have mixed up some kavasill to level out the middle so it is already pretty flat. Plus the weight factor is already getting up there with the front and back decks. I'll be posting up some new pics at the end of this week. Should be gelcoated by than.


----------



## Gheenoe_SW_Florida (Jan 31, 2011)

Finally got done gel coating the inside and all.I webbed the boat yesterday, need to take some pictures Should have outside paint done, and be ready to hit the water in the next week or so!

And on a side note there is a false
floor where water can run under the deck, I took the question wrong earlier


----------

